

 Review my money saving application - yanni
http://alpha.simloo.com/?hn

======
yanni
I'm looking for users to help test and provide feedback for SimloO's alpha
website. We're building an online money savings platform to help encourage
people to save money for the things they want.

We've created two easy savings plans to encourage users to save.

A "Referral Plan" that rewards you (actual cash) for inviting your friends to
sign up for a SimloO account AND a "SOLO Plan" that rewards you for making
automatic weekly contributions to your account.

Thank you.

